# què l'atreia, de ell



## replicante7

Fragmento:



> No sabia què esperaba trobar-hi, en aquell noi, o què l'atreia, d'ell.



Duda: No entiendo por qué hay una coma a continuación de "atreia". Pienso que si ponemos esa coma es necesario un pronombre en la oración coordinada que comienza a partir de "o".

Entiendo que debe decir:

sin coma ..., o què l'atreia d'ell. 

o

con coma ..., o què en l'atreia, d'ell ? (como siempre, tengo problemas con los pronombres)

Gracias, otra vez.


----------



## ursu-lab

replicante7 said:


> Fragmento:
> 
> 
> 
> Duda: No entiendo por qué hay una coma a continuación de "atreia". Pienso que si ponemos esa coma es necesario un pronombre en la oración coordinada que comienza a partir de "o".
> 
> Entiendo que debe decir:
> 
> sin coma ..., o què l'atreia d'ell.
> 
> o
> 
> con coma ..., o què en l'atreia, d'ell ? (como siempre, tengo problemas con los pronombres)
> 
> Gracias, otra vez.



El pronombre "en" aquí no tiene sentido porque este "de él" no es ni un partitivo ni ningún complemento que se pueda remplazar con "en".
Te lo cambio con otra persona para que lo veas mejor.
Qué me atrae de ti? -> "qué tienes tú que me atrae?" o "qué es lo que me atrae hacia tu persona?" (lo que está en rojo es el significado *real *de "de ti").

suj: algo /qué
verbo: atrae
compl: me

El "d'ell" es un complemento circunstancial *extra *y no se remplaza con ningún pronombre y, por la misma razón (que es extra), se puede separar con una coma.

De todas formas, no creo que sea obligatoria esta coma.


----------



## betulina

Crec que ursu-lab ho ha explicat molt bé. I també crec que la coma no és obligatòria, la hi pots posar o no. Simplement, ajuda a fer, potser, l'entonació que busca l'autor.


----------



## replicante7

ursu-lab said:


> El pronombre "en" aquí no tiene sentido porque este "de él" no es ni un partitivo ni ningún complemento que se pueda remplazar con "en".
> 
> 
> El "d'ell" es un complemento circunstancial *extra *y no se remplaza con ningún pronombre y, por la misma razón (que es extra), se puede separar con una coma.


Gracias, ursu-lab y betulina (por los dos hilos).
Ursu, me has explicado muy bien. Pero sigo sin estar clara con "esa comita".

Si la coma es una errata, todo me quedaría claro. Pero, si es potestativa, echa por tierra lo que hasta ahora tenía "por aprendido"  (que esa coma "introducía" un sintagma nominal al que se hace referencia en la estructura sintáctica "completa" mediante un pronombre).

Pregunta:

Si se mantiene la coma, ¿puedo sustituir "d'ell" por "hi"?  Decir:

.. què la hi atreia, d'ell.

En realidad, esta versión era mi idea inicial, la cambié por "en" porque me acordé de lo que me explicaron sobre los "de" sustituidos por "en".  

En fin, ya saben que de pocas cosas estoy segura (por no decir que de ninguna). ¡Tengo suerte de que existan los foros de WR y, dentro de WR, ustedes! (y ahora que escribo "ustedes": soy del grupo de hablantes que no usa "vosotros", a veces trato de hacerlo pero hoy no lo he hecho).

Saludos para todos.


----------



## ursu-lab

replicante7 said:


> Pregunta:
> 
> Si se mantiene la coma, ¿puedo sustituir "d'ell" por "hi"?  Decir:
> 
> .. què la hi atreia, d'ell.




No, no se puede sustituir por "hi", porque este complemento NO es un complemento del verbo atraer, sino que es un complemento circunstancial DEL SUJETO "qué".

Qué me atrae de ti? -> "qué tienes tú que me atrae?" 

Te hago otro ejemplo a ver si te queda más claro:

D'ell, m'atrauen les cames.

De él, me atraen las piernas.

suj: las piernas
compl. del sujeto: de él (*)
verbo: atraen
c. objeto: me

* este "de él" no significa simplemente "suyas de él", sino que significa "en todo el conjunto de su cuerpo". Por eso, por ser un argumento más complejo (aunque sólo tenga dos palabras) es preferible poneerlo entre comas y separado para destacarlo.

què l'atreia, del caràcter o de la personalitat d'ell
què l'atreia, del cos d'ell

¿qué le gustaba, de su carácter? 

Hay una pausa, optativa, entre "gustaba" y "de su carácter", ¿no?



Eso de antes para explicar la coma. 

De todas formas, por lo que concierne la falta de pronombre _en_ o _hi_, imagínate:

el jardí del meu germà té molts arbres (el jardín de mi hermano tiene muchos árboles).

¿Te plantearías escribir: el jardí en té molts arbres? 


No, ¿verdad? Claro, porque "del meu germà" no es el complemento del verbo tener sino del sujeto "jardí". 

Pues, lo mismo ocurre con tu frase.


----------



## replicante7

ursu-lab said:


> No, no se puede sustituir por "hi", porque este complemento NO es un complemento del verbo atraer, sino que es un complemento circunstancial DEL SUJETO "qué".
> 
> 
> compl. del sujeto: de él (*)
> verbo: atraen
> c. objeto: me
> 
> * este "de él" no significa simplemente "suyas de él", sino que significa "en todo el conjunto de su cuerpo". Por eso, por ser un argumento más complejo (aunque sólo tenga dos palabras) es preferible poneerlo entre comas y separado para destacarlo.
> 
> Hay una pausa, optativa, entre "gustaba" y "de su carácter", ¿no?
> 
> Eso de antes para explicar la coma.
> 
> De todas formas, por lo que concierne la falta de pronombre _en_ o _hi_, imagínate:
> 
> el jardí del meu germà té molts arbres (el jardín de mi hermano tiene muchos árboles).
> 
> ¿Te plantearías escribir: el jardí en té molts arbres?
> 
> No, ¿verdad? Claro, porque "del meu germà" no es el complemento del verbo tener sino del sujeto "jardí".
> 
> Pues, lo mismo ocurre con tu frase.



Gracias, ursu-lab. Creo que lo entiendo (estoy rumiándolo todavía). Yo veía el "d'ell" como un complemento de régimen verbal. ¿Te había dicho que tienes calificación de 100+++ explicando?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola,

Volia afegir uns quantes coses sobre aquesta frase. La teva pregunta és molt bona, replicante, i la resposta no és gens trivial, crec!



ursu-lab said:


> No, no se puede sustituir por "hi", porque este complemento NO es un complemento del verbo atraer, sino que es un complemento circunstancial DEL SUJETO "qué".
> Qué me atrae de ti? -> "qué tienes tú que me atrae?"



No crec pas que "d'ell" sigui un complement del nom, sinó que és un complement preposicional del verb. La primera prova d'això és que es pot dislocar a l'esquerre o a la dreta, cosa que no es pot fer amb un complement nominal.

-No sé, d'ell, què és el que m'atrau.
-No sé què és el que m'atrau, d'ell.

Si és un complement preposicional, esperaríem que en una dislocació aparegués el pronom "en", com passa a:
- No us burleu del Joan -> No us en burleu. 

Curiosament intuitivament a la teva frase no sembla què hi falti cap clític, i això passa també amb altres verbs semblants:
-No sé què li agrada, de la Maria.

No acabo d'entendre perquè en aquesta frase no hi ha lloc del clític, perquè en altres de semblants sí que li pots posar (com a mínim és opcional). 
- D'ell, me n'atreu la creativitat.
- D'ella, me'n preocupa la temeritat.

En resum, intuitivament no hi falta cap clític, però no et sé explicar ben bé per quina raó. Miraré si trobo algú que parli d'aquest tema... Repeteixo, molt bona pregunta!


----------



## ursu-lab

Agradar i atreure tenen la mateixa estructura:
COSA/PERSONA (subjecte) agrada a PERSONA (compl. indirecte)

m'agrada el gelat -> el gelat és subjecte.
m'atreu en Joan -> en Joan és el subjecte i jo el compl. directe.
m'atreu el caràcter d'en Joan -> "d'en Joan" és complement de "el caràcter", és a dir del nom i no del verb.

Per això no hi falta cap clític.

- D'ell,  m'atreu la creativitat. 
- D'ella, em preocupa la temeritat.

No us burleu del Joan -> No us en burleu.  -> vosaltres (subjecte) no us burleu (verb pronominal) del Joan (complement del verb).
Del Joan, no us en burleu.


----------



## avellanainphilly

ursu-lab said:


> m'atreu el caràcter d'en Joan -> "d'en Joan" és complement de "el caràcter", és a dir del nom i no del verb.



Hola ursu-lab,

"M'atreu el caràcter d'en Joan" és ambigua. Evidentment "en Joan" pot ser el complement del nom, però també del verb (i la prosòdia és llegurament diferents en tots dos casos).  Per això pots dir "Del Joan, m'atreu (o me n'atreu) el caràcter", pots fer una pregunta sobre només el complement directe,  o pots posar altre material entre el complement directe i el preposicional: 
- Què t'atreu del Joan? El caràcter
- M'atreu el caràcter, i molt, del Joan.

En canvi, amb complements nominals no pots fer això:
He vist el cotxe de la Maria.
* De la Maria,  he vist el cotxe.
* Què has vist de la Maria? El cotxe.
* He vist el cotxe, i de molt a prop, de la Maria.

Salutacions,


----------



## replicante7

Con las aclaraciones de l@s dos, avellanain... y ursu-lab, creo que empiezo a ver ese "d'ell" conforme a lo que explicaba ursu al principio: complemento circunstancial que indica la referencia. 

En el GDLC dice:


> de:
> 
> 
> _10_ La referència. _Què pensen de mi? He sentit a dir d'ell coses molt grosses. _



Si es así, al menos con mi sintaxis y ortografía del castellano, la coma sobra. Otra cosa sería que en una obra poética, por cadencia, se empleara como recurso.

Pero eso es desde mi "estructura castellana". Tengo que buscar todos los usos de la coma en catalán.

Gracias, avellana-in... y ursu-lab


----------



## avellanainphilly

replicante7 said:


> Si es así, al menos con mi sintaxis y ortografía del castellano, la coma sobra. Otra cosa sería que en una obra poética, por cadencia, se empleara como recurso.



La coma d'aquesta estructura indica una dislocació (és a dir, l'estructura també és possible sense coma i llavors no hi ha res dislocat). La pregunta és com és que no hi pot haver clític. Això és pura especulació, però sembla que hi ha tot de factors que influeixen: el sintagma és opcional, els verbs psicològics (agradar, atreure) tenen un comportament sintàctic peculiar, hi ha una pregunta indirecta, hi ha un altre clític de 3a persona...

En l'exemple que poses del GDCL, en canvi, no hi ha cap problema per pronominalitzar:
D'ell, n'he sentit a dir coses molt grosses.


----------



## replicante7

avellanainphilly said:


> La coma d'aquesta estructura indica una dislocació (és a dir, l'estructura també és possible sense coma i llavors no hi ha res dislocat). La pregunta és com és que no hi pot haver clític. Això és pura especulació, però sembla que hi ha tot de factors que influeixen: el sintagma és opcional, els verbs psicològics (agradar, atreure) tenen un comportament sintàctic peculiar, hi ha una pregunta indirecta, hi ha un altre clític de 3a persona...
> 
> En l'exemple que poses del GDCL, en canvi, no hi ha cap problema per pronominalitzar:
> D'ell, n'he sentit a dir coses molt grosses.



avenain..., puse elo del diccionario para "darle nombre" al complemento circunstancial. La definición de que "d'ell" era, en ese caso, un complemento circunstancial concuerda con lo que explicaba ursu-lab en su primer post (complemento *extra*). 
Ahora ya también dudo que sea un CC pues hay que tener en cuenta la ORACIÓN entera, que aparece en el primer post. Ese "d'ell" no es un CC de la oración cuyo sujeto es "jo".

Decía que la coma sobraba porque en esa posición el complemento circunstancial no estaba dislocado. Creo que han puesto la coma "por costumbre" ( quizás porque en català  al ver al final de la oración un "de ..." se tiende a pensar que delante debe ir una coma).

Sobre el ejemplo que pones:


1. La coma es necesaria pues, como dices, el complemento está dislocado. Si el complemento estuviera al final la coma sobraría (pienso que no es optativa como han dicho en otros posts, esa es mi duda). En este sentido, aunque las estructuras no sean iguales, sí sería similar y aplicaríamos esta máxima: "si en tu lugar has de estar, ninguna coma has de llevar" (si al teu lloc has de ser, no cal coma ni res). :-D

2. En cuanto al pronombre me parece que en tu ejemplo la función sintáctica de "d'ell" sí es de complemento del verbo (yo le he llamado en otro post complemento de régimen verbal, no sé si es correcto ese término que he empleado). Como ha explicado ursu-lab mi confusión estribaba en eso: que el "d'ell" de mi duda no era un complemento verbal.

Avenain.. si la coma sobra, mi duda inicial está aclarada. 

Sobre el pronombre (que no le digo clítico porque no tiene que estar incluido en el verbo y no sé si también se les llama así) seguiré pensando  y releyendo tu post.

Gracias


----------



## avellanainphilly

replicante7 said:


> Decía que la coma sobraba porque en esa posición el complemento circunstancial no estaba dislocado. Creo que han puesto la coma "por costumbre" ( quizás porque en català  al ver al final de la oración un "de ..." se tiende a pensar que delante debe ir una coma).


Hola replicante,

No entiendo porque dices que no está dislocado. ¿Cómo lo sabes? La dislocación puede ser a la derecho o a la izquierda...


----------



## HD148478

A mi no em sobra la coma...
És cert que al català a vegades hi ha autors que fan servir massa comes, pero com algú deia per dalt, es cosa de l'entonació.


----------

